# B-Rocks cinema masterpiece



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Receiver:
Yamaha RX-V480
220 Watts Total

Television:
1x Mitsubishi VS-4551 
45" @ 4:3 Screen Ratio

Center Speaker
1x Polk Audio CSi25
100 Watts RMS

Front Speakers:
2x Polk Audio R50
150 Watts RMS

Surround Speakers
2x Sony SS-U4030
100 Watts RMS

Subwoofer:
1x KLH E-12DBN (Subwoofer)
125 Watts RMS

Acoustic Research 18 ga. Performance Series Speaker Wire
100 Ft. Length Roll

Sources:
Sony Playstation 2 SCPH-70000
Nintendo Gamecube DOL-001
Nintendo 64
Super Nintendo Entertainment System
Microsoft XBox360
Phillips DVP642/37

I want a more powerful Receiver, but don't know which brand to choose.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

the_rookie said:


> Receiver:
> Yamaha RX-V480
> 220 Watts Total
> I want a more powerful Receiver, but don't know which brand to choose.


Depending on your budget ... here is some options:

 Yamaha RX-V663  ...  Onkyo 805  ...  Onkyo 606  ... then you also have Pioneer, Denon, Marantz and others that might be out of your budget (BTW I don't know what it is...)

You already own a Yamaha, so you know their quality and Onkyo is the best bang for the buck according to people who bought them :yes:

This AVR's have the TrueHd and DTS HD decoders ... so, if you plan to get a BluRay in the future, you don't need to upgrade the AVR ... you can upgrade the speakers little by little :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

the_rookie said:


> Acoustic Research 18 ga. Performance Series Speaker Wire
> 100 Ft. Length Roll


You will need to go with larger gauge speaker wire, minimum 16awg and I always recommend 14awg. dont get taken by the expensive wire Home depot speaker wire is just as good as Monster wire.



> I want a more powerful Receiver, but don't know which brand to choose.


As David already said Onkyo, Marantz Yamaha HK and Denon all have good receivers. What is you budget?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

monoprice for wire


----------



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

Another vote for Monoprice. I just bought 200' of 14 awg CLU for under $50. Great stuff!!


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Heh, I have made a decent amount of upgrades this past 2 weeks. Now got some new equipment. 

Receiver:
Onkyo TX-SR 876
980 Watts Total Power

Television:
1x Panasonic TH-46PZ80U
46" @ 16:9 Screen Ratio

Center Speaker
1x Polk Audio CSi25
100 Watts RMS

Front Speakers:
2x Polk Audio R50
150 Watts RMS

Surround Speakers
2x Sony SS-U4030
100 Watts RMS

Subwoofer:
1x KLH E-12DBN (Subwoofer)
125 Watts RMS

Acoustic Research 18 ga. Performance Series Speaker Wire
100 Ft. Length Roll

Sources:
Sony Playstation 2 SCPH-70000
Nintendo Gamecube DOL-001
Nintendo 64
Super Nintendo Entertainment System
Microsoft X-Box360
Phillips DVP642/37

My next upgrade will be the Center Channel, Rear Speakers or Sub. Once I do one of those, I will upgrade my Speaker wire to either 12 or 14 gauge speaker wire.


----------

